# Waiting on Beep



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe I only have one doe bred this year. Zelda was accidentally bred but she aborted two months along which I'm ok with because I didn't want to breed her until she over a year old anyway. I don't know Beeps due date because she simply didn't come into heat this year so she must have gotten bred super early in the year. My guess from how she is acting, when she normally comes into heat every year and from the size of the kid(s) I can feel it might be first or second week of February. 

It's been a rough four months for her moving from AZ to NC and then a change in diet from only rationed high quality alfalfa to unlimited grazing on rye grass and grass hay of marginal quality. Not to mention getting sick with cocci, loosing a lot of weight and going lame for two days. I can't up her feed even though she's thin because she has problems giving birth and I don't want the kid(s) to get too big so all I can hope for is everyone coming out healthy. I don't care what sex they are because I'm not keeping them. This is her third kidding and she had twins the first time then a single all boys. I think it's a single this time too but I could be wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is super super thin.

Has she been wormed lately?

How is her gums?

She may have cocci or worms. Or even dehydrated. I am a bit concerned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding. Hopefully you can get weight on her.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She's not quite as thin as that picture shows, it kind of exaggerated the shadows but she is thin. She has been wormed three times in the last three months, gotten several different meds for cocci, her gums are pink(not super dark but not light either), she has a good aditude(in fact better than it has been in a while) and acts fine otherwise. She isn't dehydrated either. Since it's been cold I have been giving them warm water. 

She didn't eat the entire trip from AZ to NC(4 days) then after she got here she didn't eat well for the first week then went lame and couldn't get up for two nearly three days. I pumped her full of probiotics and she got up like she was never down. That was three months ago. She's always been a hard keeper, her last lactation realy drained her and once she looses weight it takes allot to get it back on. I wasn't planning on breeding her at all this year because of it but it happened. I've been feeding her four cups of 18% grain with some beet pulp and just got some Boss for her as well as a bit of alfalfa all to herself and free browsing and grass hay.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi xymenah :wave: Poor Beep  Hope she pulls together soon for you....how are you liking the move? Did you and your dad ever go on that trip to Australia ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, she sounds well cared for.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for you and Beep!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi xymenah :wave: Poor Beep  Hope she pulls together soon for you....how are you liking the move? Did you and your dad ever go on that trip to Australia ?


I'm loving it so far other than living in someone else's house and not having a house. However we did find one and the closing date is this Tuesday. There are a lot of things that need repair in it so we can't move in until we finish them(all DIY) including but not limited to repainting everything, refinishing the hardwood floors, fixing leaking windows etc. We have not gone on the trip and probably won't. My dad doesn't want to go to Australia so I guess we'll go to Alaska in a few years and I'll go to Australia when I can by myself.

Updated



















Also just for fun. Can you tell these two are mother and son? Yup that's the little Parker in my signature, he's grown up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new house!  I hope all goes smoothly in the DIY repair....we are always fixing everything ourselves too, it's hard work!Bummer about the trips but hey, you gotta do what ya gotta do first....you'll get there if you really want to later!
How are the goats doing with the change? They look so cute in the last pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the house. Currently doing the same thing with our house. We got the major stuff that stopped us from moving in done back in fall of 2012 and still have a long way to go in being done with renovations. Probably won't finish the house until 2015.

Good luck and I feel your pain.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> ..... finish the house


:think: What are these words you speak,Karen? I have never heard of a finished house....:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, at least the first round of renovations.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep kid a little doeling this morning without me. It looks to have been a quick uneventful labor and both momma and kid are happy and healthy. Beep had very little milk but she's know for that so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

